# DVD Recording Format Help - NOT PIRATING!!



## ga_boy_1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey folks, I could use a little help. A couple years ago a bought a Samsung DVD-R155 DVD player/recorder combo to help me record my old home movie VHS tapes to something more lasting. I just a standard VHS player to play the tape to the input of my DVD recorder. Everything seemed to work fine. I was even able to play back the DVD's without issue on my Samsung recorder that burnt the movies.

I just got a new Mac, and in an effort to try and consolidate alot of pictures and movie files floating around, I decided to move that content to my Mac as well. Problem is, it can't seem to read the disc at all. I also tried the disc in my Windows 7 Laptop with the same result, using Power DVD and Roxio.

Any ideas? These are not pirated movies, no commerical content whatsoever, just my own personal recordings of my childhood. I have seen many threads closed here with that response while searching for a solution before posting.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------

